# Regulatory Compliance Category > BEE and Employment Equity Forum >  Interesting angle on BBBEE

## wynn

This is an interesting angle on BBBEE AA and BEE

It is an uncomfortable truth that black businesses have clearly not been successful with more resources (money, policies and laws) where expatriates are able to succeed without assistance.

(for expatriates I would also say whites as well)

On its own, redistributive BEE will become increasingly difficult to justify. The assumption that any white person who starts an enterprise draws an advantage from apartheid cannot last forever.

read more at
http://www.businessday.co.za/article...aspx?id=171737

----------


## Dave A

Excellent article.

Ultimately folk need to realise that's it's not giving money or title that creates an entrepreneur; it's a willingness to struggle and make sacrifices in the hope of a better tomorrow.

----------

tec0 (17-May-12), xcorporation (11-Mar-14)

----------


## Justloadit

> Excellent article.
> 
> Ultimately folk need to realise that's it's not money or title that creates an entrepreneur; it's a willingness to struggle and make sacrifices in the hope of a better tomorrow.


You have smacked the issue on the head, like a knife into the bone.

The attitude of entitlement to everything at no cost must be wiped out of the mind. You want, then you need to sweat for it.

----------


## tec0

> Excellent article.
> 
> Ultimately folk need to realise that's it's not giving money or title that creates an entrepreneur; it's a willingness to struggle and make sacrifices in the hope of a better tomorrow.


Also if possible do it yourself don’t get partners involved. The last thing anyone needs in their business is someone else in the business that wants to steal it.

----------


## Blurock

> Excellent article.
> 
> Ultimately folk need to realise that's it's not giving money or title that creates an entrepreneur; it's a willingness to struggle and make sacrifices in the hope of a better tomorrow.


Dave, this is one of the best definitions of an entrepreneur that I have seen.

Sadly, our black communities have lost the spirit of Ubuntu and have exchanged it for entitlement and greed. This example is set by our government on national, as well as local levels. They have this misguided perception that a business owner lives in comfort and has millions to spend.

I saw the same happen in the white communities in the 70's and 80's. Portuguese, Greeks and other expats would start a fruit & veg, cafe or similar business which may eventually grow into a supermarket. White South Africans often bought these cafe's or other businesses and almost immediately went down the drain.

In most cases the new owner did not have the entrepreneurial skills, was not prepared to work long hours and generally milked the business to suit his lifestyle. He would buy a new car, join the golf club and be seen as a "Businessman" doing the social rounds.

To make a success in business, you have to sweat it out and be prepared to make sacrifices. You must be prepared to make a long term commitment before you reap the rewards. Not all of us are geared for that unfortunately.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Justloadit

A business is like having a 24 Hour mistress, the demands are over whelming, it may look like you having fun, but the maintenance.......

----------

Chrisjan B (17-May-12)

----------


## SSS100

Yes, the article is correct to a certain extent.....however, not all black businesses are like that, some with all the laws and resources as it is still do NOT benefit from that and the entrepreneurs still in a whole lot more to achieve what they want to

So, i don't think it's fair to "club or pool" every black business entrepreneur in the same catagory

----------

Dave A (11-Aug-12)

----------


## Dave A

> i don't think it's fair to "club or pool" every black business entrepreneur in the same catagory


Absolutely agree - as reasonable as clubbing every white entrepreneur in the same category.

----------


## wynn

I would venture to say that there are very few successful genuine black entrepreneurs who rely solely on BBBEE for their business if at all.
Yes they may have the trappings of success while the going is good, but will they be able to survive after the largesse dissipates like it eventually will.
Pooling a genuine black entrepreneur into the same category  is not what the article was driving at.

Aurora Mining comes to mind? how to turn a mine in to a hole in the ground.

----------


## Blurock

I agree that not all black businesses are beneficiaries of BBBEE and corruption. I will be first to defend the black entrepreneurs who create their own opportunities and there are many of them. 

The statement was that black communities has to a large extent lost their culture of ubuntu, which is a culture of sharing and caring for each other. The example set by the current government and the tenderpreneurs associated with them has killed ubuntu and is promoting a culture of selfish greed and entitlement.

There is also a misconception amongst people with this mindset (not only blacks) that to have a business is like owning an ATM. They do not realise what it takes to be an entrepreneur and are not prepared to make the sacrifices required.

----------


## SSS100

Thanks Blurock, entrepreneurship is not an atm....even with an atm u first need to make a deposit to withdraw, so is entrepreneurship...u must first work hard to get your business in the right place before reaping rewards

----------

